# 3m respirator cartridges for spraying lacquer



## endobear (May 7, 2016)

Used the yellow 3m 6003 organic vapor cartridges at the recommendation of my SW manager.
Its been a couple of years since I sprayed a lot of lacquer and I got sick/high as hell. I'm thinking they are the wrong type.
What is everybody using?


----------



## ImagelinePainting (Jun 18, 2010)

How often did you change your cartridges?


----------



## endobear (May 7, 2016)

New cartridges. Less than 8hrs.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

When my team was spraying conversion varnish, my cartridges lasted 3 hours max. As soon as I could smell it, I knew it was spent. Those were the 3m organic cartridges I'm wearing in my pic


----------



## ImagelinePainting (Jun 18, 2010)

I replace them whenever I feel it's getting smelly , on a day of spraying I might even go through 2-3 cartridges and pre-filters...


----------



## pacific paint (Nov 21, 2015)

You might have the wrong size mask, they come in small , medium and large. Find someone that can do a fit test for you. One size does not fit all. IF you are in a small inclosed area you need a fresh air set up, or more fresh air flow to the area.

Yellow 3M is a P-100 wrong type for lacquer #6003 wrong chem. filter
Black 3M P-95 is the correct one to use #6001 chem. filter

Your SW Manager needs some training before he or she hurts someone.


----------



## endobear (May 7, 2016)

pacific paint said:


> You might have the wrong size mask, they come in small , medium and large. Find someone that can do a fit test for you. One size does not fit all. IF you are in a small inclosed area you need a fresh air set up, or more fresh air flow to the area.
> 
> Yellow 3M is a P-100 wrong type for lacquer #6003 wrong chem. filter
> Black 3M P-95 is the correct one to use #6001 chem. filter
> ...


We usually set up at least one fan in a window and another open. I did not this time. Working by myself on a Sunday and rushed it. 1st mistake.
Listening to my paint store guys. 2nd mistake.

2 of my guys sprayed 10 gallons of lacquer sanding sealer and satin pre catalyzed lacquer on some cabinets the week before with the same cartridges. No one said squat.
Asked them separately this morning if they had any issues. "YES".
I'm lucky no one got hurt.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I thought yellow was for Chems like H2S and not organic vapors or OV.

Also as mentioned, a proper fit is crucial. A negative and positive test should be performed every time you don an APR. in fact a whole respirator program should be employed to prevent liability. OSHA will come down hard if exposure injuries occur without proper training.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

CApainter said:


> I thought yellow was for Chems like H2S and not organic vapors or OV.
> 
> Also as mentioned, a proper fit is crucial. A negative and positive test should be performed every time you don an APR. in fact a whole respirator program should be employed to prevent liability. OSHA will come down hard if exposure injuries occur without proper training.


Are the OSHA regulations on respirator use the most widely ignored rule that they have??

When we took the initial RRP class, the subject of respirators came up, even though RRP is silent about them. Two people in the entire room knew that there was an OSHA reg for respiratory protection...one, if you don't count the instructor.


----------



## endobear (May 7, 2016)

Called 3m.
They say 6001, 6003 and 6006 cartridges are all good for lacquer.
I say BS. I got sick. 
They claim its a pre filter issue.


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

Do you have a beard?

Wrong size respirator?

Proper ventilation?

Do you store it sealed up properly?

I use the OV95 organics and they do well until they dont,which is when I change them

If your in a room spraying lacquer and you dont have a cross vent going on your gonna be in trouble even with a supplied air

It'll get in your eyes

Ventilation and air flow are crucial


----------



## pacific paint (Nov 21, 2015)

endobear said:


> Called 3m.
> They say 6001, 6003 and 6006 cartridges are all good for lacquer.
> I say BS. I got sick.
> They claim its a pre filter issue.


I say BS to, cant they read there own product specs. 
It's a good , better , best thing. 6001 is the best for organic vapors.
I guess they cant read the ppm rating on organic only ( parts per million )

That's why most Paint stores only sell the 6001
Go to any web site for paint supply you wont find a 6003 or 6006 cartridge. For good reason


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Propainter hit it dead on. While a respirator will protect you from INHALING fumes, you can still overdose through your eyes. Your eyes and tear ducts absorb fumes from the environment. It usually takes an extreme environment for it to happen, but it can happen nonetheless. 

It's happened to me with S.W. Tile doc on a bathtub once, I didn't know my exhaust fan turned off while spraying. Damned near passed out over the tub, caught myself doing the head wobble and immediately left the area to detox.


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

I agree with putting effort in to ventilation and cartridges can expire very quickly with use and when not in use remove them from toxic areas. I have left cartridges with only hours of use in the home overnight after spraying and the next day they are used just by sitting in the environment. Use a tyvek spray suit and cover up as much as possible because you will absorb through your skin. I have worked with Lacquer Heads usually 2nd generation painters who would not wear a respirator and see how their fathers shake and have facial muscle twitches along with respiratory problems. Permanent damage is a real thing so the price of replacing cartridges as needed is well worth it.


----------

